
More than 400 malicious apps infiltrate Google Play - sndean
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/09/more-than-400-malicious-apps-infiltrate-google-play/
======
eatbitseveryday
Does this mean we should think harder about requiring a more stringent
security model on phones? The latest Android now has somewhat finer-grained
permissions, but overall still isn't as specific as you'd think ("internet
access" vs allowed to set up a proxy server, or record your traffic, or
something else under the "internet access" umbrella term).

Also, we seem to have a strong implicit trust of apps on the respective
application stores.

~~~
gcb0
Google completely killed the internet category. now it's a given and won't
show even as "other". it's there for everyone and you should assume every app
will use internet access.

why? because Google sell the ads those apps display.

only way to have some control is netguard

